# New night sights for my G34



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I picked up a G34 recently and was happy to see that the prior owner had installed Glock night sights. And then I got it home and looked at them in the dark. They were barely visible. Probably 15 years old.
I went online and shopped around for replacements and found Tru Glow tritium sights for $60 shipped.























They are quite bright and seem to be well made. I think the price was fair.

GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice! I never could see the purpose of night sights, that is until I bought a G48, that came equipped from the factory, with the AmeriGlo Night Sights...now I see the purpose of glowing sights.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> Nice! I never could see the purpose of night sights,


Night sights aren't always necessary, but when they are, you will know the value of being on target when skunks are out in the shadows.

GW


----------



## Glockcarry007 (Dec 28, 2020)

Show a pic of the sights on your G34


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Glockcarry007 said:


> Show a pic of the sights on your G34


Sorry, newbs aren't allowed to command pics from me until they can post their own.
No offense intended, but there seems to be some new members recently that go "TROLL" after a few posts.


----------

